# Roasted Chix Techniques???



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I usually just throw some onions in the cavity with S&P, and pop the chix in the oven @ 375 until the popper pops. Does anyone have a different idea?

I plan on making one for dinner tonight.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Sorry it's late but the best is drunken chicken...

-Open a can of beer and drink half.
-Put whatever spices you like in the beer can.
-Put whatever spices you like on the chicken. I prefer Tony Chacheres Creole seasoning.
-Shove the chicken down on top of the beer can and put it in a pan in the upright position in the oven.
-350 for a coupla hours with foil.
-Last 20 minutes take off the foil, and turn it up to 400 to crip it up.

Best chicken you ever tasted...


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

That sounds awesome! I may have to invest in one of these










You can fill up the middle part and bottom with what ever you want. Works on the grill to.


----------

